# form check



## joshua1286 (Nov 25, 2013)

Any tips to improve my form?? Thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You are leaning back due to DL too long.

I can't see it well enough in the photo, but it looks like you may need work on your bow hand.

Weight is evenly distributed with a solid base. The little we can see, you seem to have good alignment, though your release shoulder is a little high.

Your anchor may be a little high, but that may be the best anchor for such a short bow.

You seem to have pretty good form. How are you shooting?

Allen


----------



## joshua1286 (Nov 25, 2013)

Shooting has been inconsistent lately. just started shooting again since hunting season, so it may be due to conditioning. I shoot alone and I am not really sure of proper form. What are some other ways to tell if draw length is an issue?


----------



## Adam Banks (Dec 26, 2011)

Now i am a recurve shooter however alot of other good compound shooters i know would generally shorten the draw until you can hold bow arm straight while still getting the right anchor

as said above reducing the draw length may take out lean in the shot

could be wrong i am only beginning to coach some compounds il be the first to admit i have a long way to go i hope this is helpful ( and correct )


----------



## joshua1286 (Nov 25, 2013)

Here are a couple more pictures that may be better for critiques.


----------



## joshua1286 (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Now that you aren't standing on the wall I can see a little more. DL is good, but three suggestions:

1 - try to get your release arm shoulder down more. It probably looks higher because you are shooting at a low target, but if you have any difficulty keeping the pin up on the X, a lower shoulder makes it easier to hover over the X and execute a smooth release.
2- move your bow shoulder closer to the arrow. This also improves steadiness.
3- you may have a little too much bow hand on the bow. It looks like you have the bow on your lifeline. You want the grip of the bow to the right of your lifeline & on the meat of your palm at the base of your thumb.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## joshua1286 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Do you think I may need to increase draw length to achieve the adjustments to my shoulders?


----------



## Adam Banks (Dec 26, 2011)

have a look and compare


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

REO is really not the one to be looking at for form emulation =)

Look at Levi Morgan, Tim Gillentein(sp), Erika Jones.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

joshua1286 said:


> Thanks for the tips. Do you think I may need to increase draw length to achieve the adjustments to my shoulders?


Possibly, make the form changes and see where you are. The bow's draw length is to get your front end aligned. The D-loop length is to get your draw side aligned.


----------

